# Should I really not be lifting my 2 year old after ET?????



## BakerJ

Hi, I've been through IVF/ICSI a few years ago & were so blessed with our lovely little girl. So now it's time to use some of our frozen embryos. Yesterday I had 2 transferred & they said to me amongst other things that I should not do any heavy lifting & that would include lifting my 2 year old. So far today, I have had to lift her numerous times - into the highchair, into the car, into her cot!! I'm so worried now that I'm going to completely ruin my chances of implantation if I keep lifting her.  I am trying to do it as little as possible, but she is going through a real tanturm phase & quite frankly it is impossible to get through the day, as I still want to give her cuddles & be there for her. Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## sabah m

Hey honey


Its unavoidable, my boy was 3 months under 3 during last 2ww and I lifted him....and still got pregnant....try as much as you can to avoid but some of it just has to be done....they give advice but remember women who don't know they are pregnant still lift....my sister was moving home when she was 6 weeks pregnant and lifting boxes, shifting furniture etc, her daughter is now 5.


Good luck, really hoping you have a quick 2ww ending in huge celebrations xxxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Baker,

I can't believe your clinic told you that.  Sorry, but that's ridiculous.

I would like to reassure you that it is perfectly safe to lift your LO.  I have a very chunky 3st 3 yr old who I lifted daily for the exact reasons you have stated.  I also went to Centre Parcs in my 2ww and lifted heavy bags in and out the car.  How do they think women get pregnant naturally if heavy lifting can stop an embryo implanting .

I am now nearly 21 weeks pregnant.  

Good luck and relax.

X


----------



## BakerJ

Hi sabah & staceysm,

Thank you so much for your reassurance. It did occur to me that those who get pregnant naturally would probably be lifting, but thought itm ust be something special for us going through ivf!!!!! I shall try to relax, as that is probably the best help!! Congrats on being 21 weeks pregnant staceysm!!

xxx


----------



## PiePig

Another one to reassure you its fine, I have lifted my almost 3 year old throughout. If anything trying not to lift her was more stressful and probably would have had more of an impact than just carrying on as normal.

Goodluck


----------



## Sunnypal

Hiya,
My clinic told me the same thing, but realistically it's just not possible. I lifted my 20 month old several times a day during my 2WW. I did try to be careful, going down to him and asking DH to lift him into cot etc but mostly I was lifting him. Am now 13 weeks and still lifting him! Lol! 


Good luck, sending you lots of     
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, BakerJ!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I was told not to lift any heavy objects during my 2ww, but as you can see from the other ladies, they have done exactly what you have done and gone on to get a BFP! I hope the same happens to you!

Here are a few links that you might find useful.

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news at the end of this cycle!!            

Sue


----------

